# Rihanna shows her bikini-body on a beach in Barbados 27.12.2010 x 34



## Q (28 Dez. 2010)

​

thx Preppie


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2010)

ein heißer Feger, danke


----------



## Mandalorianer (28 Dez. 2010)

*da darf sie gerne vorne sitzen :thx:*


----------



## DeVan90 (28 Dez. 2010)

Ich liebe sie


----------



## blackgame (3 Jan. 2011)

thxxx


----------

